# demonstrations



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Following attacks in southern Israel on 18 August, Israeli retaliation caused the deaths of five Egyptian security personnel near to the Eilat border with Israel. As a result there are continuing protests outside the Israeli Embassy in the Giza district of Cairo. There are reports that a large demonstration is planned for 26/27 August. We advise that you avoid all demonstrations and the vicinity of the Israeli Embassy.



This is the area beside the Zoo.. please avoid


----------

